# small tiny worms swimming all over my tank



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

What on earth are these?????? Some kind of worm breakout they are really small. I dunno if these worms are friendly or not.








.







\


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

aggghhh I don't know what those are, but I hope they're not in your Taiwan bee tank? They look too small for planaria, and too small for cocopeds/daphnia. That's a lot of worms, what's in this tank and what's the substrate you have....any plants recently purchased???


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I had those, must have been like tens of thousands of them in my 20G tank. Good thing it was a new tank with only adult shrimps in it so I borrowed about 10 guppy frys. It took about 2 days and they were all gone. 

A few months later, they are back a little bit (but not as many as last time), but I now have probably 100 baby shrimps in the tank so I just pretend they aren't there. They are harmless to shrimps, not look bad. If you don't have baby shrimps in there you can try baby guppies, but fish them out before you get baby shrimps.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> I had those, must have been like tens of thousands of them in my 20G tank. Good thing it was a new tank with only adult shrimps in it so I borrowed about 10 guppy frys. It took about 2 days and they were all gone.
> 
> A few months later, they are back a little bit (but not as many as last time), but I now have probably 100 baby shrimps in the tank so I just pretend they aren't there. They are harmless to shrimps, not look bad. If you don't have baby shrimps in there you can try baby guppies, but fish them out before you get baby shrimps.


do you know what are these? yesterday I change almost 70 percent of water and they where gone for just a moment but this morning when I wake up. they appear the same number as yesterday i can see 10,000-20,000 of them they multiply so fast. the problem is they are in my shrimp fry tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> aggghhh I don't know what those are, but I hope they're not in your Taiwan bee tank? They look too small for planaria, and too small for cocopeds/daphnia. That's a lot of worms, what's in this tank and what's the substrate you have....any plants recently purchased???


yeah they are not planaria, cocopeds/dapnia and even string moss. they are too small for them and they multiply fast.I recently purchased new moss from natures.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know exactly what type they are, and I can assure you if you have one type in your tank, you'll find others. 

Either leave them alone (they'll eventually die down a bit), or use small fish (if you don't have many baby shrimps). I think doing a 70% WC affects the shrimps too much.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a planaria sp to me.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I had them before, I forget what they are. They are harmless. I found on the glass 90% of the time, usually in a big ball when I first turned on my lights, so I would turn on the lights, grab a paper towel and just swipe them off the glass, into the garbage. Few weeks of that and some WC and not feeding so much and they were gone.

See if they are gathered on your glass in a certain area when you turn the lights on in the morning.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

getochkn said:


> I had them before, I forget what they are. They are harmless. I found on the glass 90% of the time, usually in a big ball when I first turned on my lights, so I would turn on the lights, grab a paper towel and just swipe them off the glass, into the garbage. Few weeks of that and some WC and not feeding so much and they were gone.
> 
> See if they are gathered on your glass in a certain area when you turn the lights on in the morning.


no they dont gather on the glass. they are swimming randomly, I just did 2x waterchange about 50% yesterday and they are still comming back. So now did again 50 percent let see tomorrow if they come back.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

They are pretty blurry in the pictures but remind me of nematodes. If that's what they are, I would think that they'd be harmless.

this is a soil nematode but the aquatic ones would have a similar shape and overall body plan:
http://www.gardencoacheschat.com/nematodes-for-pest-control/


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I did water change multiple times, reduce the food and they are still comingback what the heck!


----------

